# New here



## brendawilliams441 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello Everyone, I am not currently breeding mice I am just looking to purchase some unusual varieties to be kept as my beloved pets in the lap of luxury. I had mice about 20 years ago and I would like to do it again. :?


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

